# sick puppy



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning everyone- my 5 month old cockapoo has been sick and had diarrhoea since yesterday lunchtime. I don't know what he's eaten- he's always picking things up from the floor when we're out for walks but I can't recall anything specific yesterday. Other than that he seems ok. Do you think I should take him to the vet? (He's my first dog and I'm not sure whether the vet would be able to do anything or you just have to wait for him to get it out of his system.) Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

*sick*

Hi bunnyman he is proberbly having an off day like we do , if he is not better in the morning i would go to vet best be sure ? he is up to date with vaccinations ? give him water only for 24hrs it will relax his system .. janice


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Bunnyman,

Personally I'd get him to the vets as soon as possible as a precaution - especially as it has gone on since yesterday lunchtime.

The most important thing to be concerned about is dehydration - so ensure he is drinking water.

Stephen x


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you both for your advice. I just called the vet and they said there were some stomach bugs going around and I should keep an eye on him, feed him something like boiled chicken and rice and make sure he gets lots of water.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope he is back to normal soon xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

yes vet is right give him another day before he is taken to vet that can be traumatic in its self , water rice and boiled chicken and natural organic yoghurt , another natural food is manuka honey a small spoon full in water they love it and it is a natural antibiotic we use it in our home for people and animals wether it be a wound or for internal purposes hope he gets well soon janice xx


----------

